# looking for a receiver around $500



## mightypants (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm helping my parents pick out a new stereo setup, and I could use some recommendations. Their needs are pretty simple:

- connect with CD player, record player
- good sound and build quality (given the price range, of course)
- they will just be using 2 floor standing speakers, no particular need for surround
- they have a second set of speakers in another room which is currently connected to the Front/B channel, so they'll need a receiver that can accommodate those.
- Wifi connectivity that would allow streaming music from iPhone and/or laptop with iTunes would be nice, but is not a must.

After doing some research, I decided that the Denon AVR-1913 or another in that line would be a good fit, but then I realized it doesn't have a B channel for the fronts. So I'm wondering if a) there's another way we could connect the second set of mains they have using this receiver, or b) if someone can recommend another receiver that fits the above criteria.

Thanks.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

IIRC, the Denon 3312 has amp assignment that will allow assigning Zone 2 to two of its internal amps. Some of the Onkyo receivers may have that function also.

Here is a link to Accessories4less with a refurb Denon 3312 for $649. I purchased one from them earlier this year for a little less, so maybe they will run them for a lower price later. You can download the 3312's manual page that discusses amp assign from here:

http://www.manualowl.com/m/Denon/AVR-3312CI/Manual/200426?page=72

That way you can check it to see if this will do what you want.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

hjones4841 said:


> IIRC, the Denon 3312 has amp assignment that will allow assigning Zone 2 to two of its internal amps. *Some of the Onkyo receivers may have that function also.*
> 
> Here is a link to Accessories4less with a refurb Denon 3312 for $649. I purchased one from them earlier this year for a little less, so maybe they will run them for a lower price later. You can download the 3312's manual page that discusses amp assign from here:
> 
> ...


The Onkyo 709 does and can be had from A4L for $449. However, I do not believe it has wifi streaming capabilities.


----------



## mightypants (Jan 12, 2009)

Looks like the Onkyo TX-NR717 has zones and Wifi and is roughly in the right price range. I don't know much about Onkyo (well, really I don't know much about any brand of receivers, but I've read a lot of good things about Denon), but this one has 4.5 stars on Amazon. Anyone have any opinions on this receiver or Onkyo in general?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I can personally vouch for the Onkyo line. Very good bang for the buck and very robust amplifiers. I would personally go with one from last years lineup because Onkyo downgraded the version of Audyssey included on the lower end models. Denon also makes outstanding AVR's and either would serve you well.


----------



## mightypants (Jan 12, 2009)

hjones4841 said:


> IIRC, the Denon 3312 has amp assignment that will allow assigning Zone 2 to two of its internal amps. Some of the Onkyo receivers may have that function also.


After reading this response, I went back and re-read the details on the Denon AVR-1913, and they do mention 2-zone playback. I just wasn't accustomed to this functionality, since receivers I've owned in the past simply had an additional connection for the B channel.

So it looks like 1913 is going to be a good option (and I like it a little more than the Onkyos I looked at for a couple reasons). Thanks for all the help, everyone.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Enjoy - the Denons are really good units. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## jpopperez (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a denon 1913 it's a great unit I love it ill always go denon now two thumbs up.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I have been eyeballing the Onkyo 616, which seems to be pretty good bang for the buck. On sale at NFM for $389. I'm on the hunt too, and clueless on what to buy. I'm looking for under $400.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

dougc said:


> I have been eyeballing the Onkyo 616, which seems to be pretty good bang for the buck. On sale at NFM for $389. I'm on the hunt too, and clueless on what to buy. I'm looking for under $400.


For 449 you can get onkyo TX NR709 on a4l


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

mightypants said:


> Looks like the Onkyo TX-NR717 has zones and Wifi and is roughly in the right price range. I don't know much about Onkyo (well, really I don't know much about any brand of receivers, but I've read a lot of good things about Denon), but this one has 4.5 stars on Amazon. Anyone have any opinions on this receiver or Onkyo in general?


Hello,
The 717 is one of the most disappointing Onkyo releases in the HDMI era. For them to raise the MSRP to $1000 whilst dropping all the way down to Audyssey 2EQ (most basic implementation and lacking EQ on the Subwoofer) from MultEQ XT in last years TX-NR709 is simply mind boggling. The 709 is far more desirable to me by a huge margin.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

mightypants said:


> After reading this response, I went back and re-read the details on the Denon AVR-1913, and they do mention 2-zone playback. I just wasn't accustomed to this functionality, since receivers I've owned in the past simply had an additional connection for the B channel.
> 
> So it looks like 1913 is going to be a good option (and I like it a little more than the Onkyos I looked at for a couple reasons). Thanks for all the help, everyone.


Make sure it has amplifier channels that can be assigned to the second zone. Some have only line level outputs which would mean you will need another amp.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

mightypants said:


> After reading this response, I went back and re-read the details on the Denon AVR-1913, and they do mention 2-zone playback. I just wasn't accustomed to this functionality, since receivers I've owned in the past simply had an additional connection for the B channel.
> 
> So it looks like 1913 is going to be a good option (and I like it a little more than the Onkyos I looked at for a couple reasons). Thanks for all the help, everyone.



I'll vouch for Onkyo, they've always been a good value leader in receivers and amplification. I remember in the 80s and early 90s their AMPs were giving more expensive Krell's a run for the money. Newegg.com has the TX-NR717 on sale for half off. That's the route I would go.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I picked up a new Denon AVR 2112 for $450 about 6 months ago from Electronics Expo.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

What is a4l? Can't find it


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

dougc said:


> What is a4l? Can't find it


http://www.accessories4less.com/


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 6, 2010)

FWIW, you can get the Onkyo 809 for $431 @ Amazon. It was as low as $426 yesterday.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Stereodude said:


> FWIW, you can get the Onkyo 809 for $431 @ Amazon. It was as low as $426 yesterday.


I would jump all over that price. Wonder if the 818 is going on sale soon?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Stereodude said:


> FWIW, you can get the Onkyo 809 for $431 @ Amazon. It was as low as $426 yesterday.


Hello,
Indeed. My best friend from UGA just purchased an 809 from there today. It is now the current best value AVR I can possibly fathom.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Stereodude said:


> FWIW, you can get the Onkyo 809 for $431 @ Amazon. It was as low as $426 yesterday.


:yikes:

At that price, I should get another just in case!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Just talked my brother-in-law into this deal. At that price they won't last long. Best deal out there by far.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

JBrax said:


> Just talked my brother-in-law into this deal. At that price they won't last long. Best deal out there by far.


With the money he's saving your Christmas present needs to be a little bigger! Lol


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

He's pretty excited to say the least. He made the drive from Chicago for Thanksgiving and watched a couple of movies while here. He has a nice setup but it's pre HDMI era and definitely has room for improvement. He has a very nice display and very nice Infinity speakers. He also has an old Velodyne sub that really can't keep up with his speakers. The 809 is really going to help his setup. All he needs is a nice sub now and he'll be set.


----------



## drumslinger (Oct 27, 2009)

sorry for the late post but i saw Amazon had the TX-NR809 for $426 the other day. Looks to be back up to $445.


ooops.....read too quickly. seems it was already given. I had to get another for that price!


----------



## Lazerboy2000 (May 7, 2012)

Are there any problems with buying a receiver that is refurbished at A4L? I know that the site seems to be pretty popular around here, but besides a shorter warranty, are there any downsides to buying the refurbished models?


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Lazerboy2000 said:


> Are there any problems with buying a receiver that is refurbished at A4L? I know that the site seems to be pretty popular around here, but besides a shorter warranty, are there any downsides to buying the refurbished models?



I have a large outlet mall nearby which has quite a few major Electronics manufacturers selling refurbished goods. Typically this means you have little or no warranty and on a few occasions, I have had goods go bad with little recourse other than a sympathetic manager. Going the refubished route, is buy at your own risk.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

8086 said:


> I have a large outlet mall nearby which has quite a few major Electronics manufacturers selling refurbished goods. Typically this means you have little or no warranty and on a few occasions, I have had goods go bad with little recourse other than a sympathetic manager. Going the refubished route, is buy at your own risk.


Not true in this case. Every receiver from AC4L carries at least a 1 year warranty from the manufacturer. I had a defective unit from them and it was replaced after a 15 minute call to Marantz.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

vann_d said:


> Not true in this case. Every receiver from AC4L carries at least a 1 year warranty from the manufacturer. I had a defective unit from them and it was replaced after a 15 minute call to Marantz.


Sounds good!

Refurbished warranty really does vary from brand to brand.


----------



## Lazerboy2000 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the quick reply. 

I'm also in the market for a $500ish receiver and have been looking over various options for a while. 

Do most receivers in this range have the "party mode", where it will send the signal from HDMI to all zones?


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Lazerboy2000 said:


> Thanks a lot for the quick reply.
> 
> I'm also in the market for a $500ish receiver and have been looking over various options for a while.
> 
> Do most receivers in this range have the "party mode", where it will send the signal from HDMI to all zones?


That's a rather vague question. What I think you are after is a multi-zone receiver. Most that are $500-600 and up feature one or more zones.


----------



## Lazerboy2000 (May 7, 2012)

No I'm not quite asking for just a multizone. For reference, the Yamaha RX-V667 doesn't have a party mode, whereas the 767 is apparently able to send the HDMI signal to all zones at once. 

So I guess my real question is what $300-500 receivers are able to send the main HDMI signal to all zones?


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm not 100% in understanding your question. But If i wanted to stream to multiple devices, I simultanously use the coax, toslink, and hdmi as well as analog to the multiple devices in need of a signal. 

With my Onkyo, I can stream HDMI (or analog) audio to the main speakers and use SPDIF to stream audio to zone 2.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Lazerboy2000 said:


> Are there any problems with buying a receiver that is refurbished at A4L? I know that the site seems to be pretty popular around here, but besides a shorter warranty, are there any downsides to buying the refurbished models?


Hello,
I have had quite positive experiences with B-Stock AVR's and have used them many times helping friends and family members build HT's. The biggest downside to me is the warranty being 1 year instead of 2. However, you can go to Shoponkyo.com and add 2 additional years for around $60.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

